# Battery Question Mark Issue



## ando (Dec 23, 2012)

Just posted a log that jcsullins asked for over on the TPDebrick thread (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__270)

looking at the log theres 1 thing that stands out to me (me knowing nothing about bootie and how it works)

(bootloader) Battery auth failed
(bootloader) Starting battery authentication...
(bootloader) Battery auth failed
(bootloader) voltage = 0, capacity = 0, current=0
(bootloader) voltage = 0, capacity = 0, current=0

http://rootzwiki.com...80#entry1064446
the log is attatched in the link above, hopefully if enough people get the same or if people know of anything that could help, hopefully this can be fixed

just to reiterate i got this error when android powered down due to no charge left in the battery


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

Many people have been guessing that the issue of the question mark (brick) was a failure to recognise a present and functioning battery at boot. So I am glad your findings seem to confirm this. A step in the right direction


----------



## ando (Dec 23, 2012)

con500 said:


> Many people have been guessing that the issue of the question mark (brick) was a failure to recognise a present and functioning battery at boot. So I am glad your findings seem to confirm this. A step in the right direction


another member has found another post over on webosnation with someone claiming they know how to fix the issue

http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-news/320753-2nd-old-news-hp-touchpad-topaz-3g-evt4.html#post3369853


----------



## ando (Dec 23, 2012)

this has now been solved by myself, with a lot of JC's input

heres a link to the tpdebrick post with the irc link

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__310#entry1068329

required reflashing the a6 chip fairly straight forward really a linux machine is required, avoid a VM if possible as i had problems on the final steps with a VM


----------



## sieve wang (Nov 15, 2012)

ando said:


> this has now been solved by myself, with a lot of JC's input
> 
> heres a link to the tpdebrick post with the irc link
> 
> ...


how to reflash the a6 chip?


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

sieve wang said:


> how to reflash the a6 chip?


Go on the irc channel.


----------



## ando (Dec 23, 2012)

sieve wang said:


> how to reflash the a6 chip?


i do have whats needed but i think it's best you go through JC


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

sieve wang said:


> how to reflash the a6 chip?


FIRST, you need to follow the instructions on this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> FIRST, you need to follow the instructions on this post: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574


Just wondering as I'm sure many others here are what it takes to move the experimental build you have done into a nightly status on the get.im servers? I see devices over there that from what I read aren't as functional as this rom that are in nightly status. Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## cxp138 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Jc

I have windows xp laptop, touchpad with battery question mark, 3 crying children who can no longer watch movies in car, big problem for dad. I am not a programmer or expert but was able to read forums and get my touchpad to dual boot with cyanogenmod so not a complete idiot...this linux ubuntu stuff seems a bit over my head...if you could somehow get me through it i'd be extremely happy and grateful to donate.

much thanks for reading

cxp


----------

